# Lone Survivor the Movie



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pretty cool, providing they don't Hollywood it....
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1091191/


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow.  I sure hope hollywood does NOT screw up either of these.  NO artistic license should be taken with Lone Survivor.

I have minimal faith at best.


----------



## formerBrat (Apr 15, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Wow.  I sure hope hollywood does NOT screw up either of these.  NO artistic license should be taken with Lone Survivor.
> 
> I have minimal faith at best.




X2....."You can shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which fills up faster," comes to mind.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 15, 2009)

If they don't have Luttrell as the technical advisor, it'll be shit.  After all, he's the only one that was there and can talk about it.  They should make those pieces of shit that killed his dog watch it before letting have Luttrell have 10 minutes alone with them...


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 15, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> If they don't have Luttrell as the technical advisor, it'll be shit.  After all, he's the only one that was there and can talk about it.  They should make those pieces of shit that killed his dog watch it before letting have Luttrell have 10 minutes alone with them...



I believe he is involved.  Peter Berg is the director and he's a done a damn good job on the few movies that he's directed thus far. 

I'd look for a decent movie with him directing.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 15, 2009)

Excellent... There is no amount of hyperbole to describe the courage of those SEALs.


----------



## Dwikkles (May 5, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Gates of Fire. What is it?


----------



## Florida173 (May 5, 2009)

Dwikkles said:


> I'm not familiar with Gates of Fire. What is it?



It's a novel by Steven Pressfield about the Battle of Thermopylae.  The same battle that 300 was adapted from.  Great book.


----------



## Ravage (May 5, 2009)

Way better than the comic.

Btw, if they are making the movie, then by all means they should also portait the brave men of Turbine33.


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 5, 2009)

If Luttrell is involved, there is NO CHANCE the brave souls who left to save him will be forgotten.  That man is a truly honorable warrior.


----------



## Ravage (May 5, 2009)

Now all they have to do is get a MH-47D on set.

God don't let them fuck this one up !


----------



## Smurf (Jul 8, 2009)

Marcus has already said he's leaving the country if this movie is made. Why anybody would go against the wishes of THE LONE SURVIVOR is beyond me.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Jul 10, 2009)

angryirishkid said:


> Marcus has already said he's leaving the country if this movie is made. Why anybody would go against the wishes of THE LONE SURVIVOR is beyond me.



Ah Geez. Cleanup on aisle 5. :uhh:

AIK... you are 17?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 10, 2009)

angryirishkid said:


> Marcus has already said he's leaving the country if this movie is made. Why anybody would go against the wishes of THE LONE SURVIVOR is beyond me.



I've never heard this before.  It was my impression that he and Peter Berg (Director)  hit it off pretty well and he's acting as a consultant on the movie. 

I read this somewhere, but can't exactly find any link.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 10, 2009)

angryirishkid said:


> Marcus has already said he's leaving the country if this movie is made. Why anybody would go against the wishes of THE LONE SURVIVOR is beyond me.



Could you please provide a link to your source?

LL


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 10, 2009)

That's bullshit. The man earned SEAL, he fought and nearly died for his country, saw his bros die for their country and you think he'd say he'd leave it over a fuckin movie? If the movie's done right it will honor his fallen bros, give them the recognition he and they--and in fact all warfighters--deserve from a country that's been focused on a dead drug-addled accused pedophile.


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 10, 2009)

Everytime I hear something about Luttrell I get all emotional and tear up and think about his courage and bravery and lift him in prayer.   He is awesome example of a warrior who PROUDLY served his country.   I agree with Boon, if they don't Hollywoodize it (which I doubt Luttrell would let happen if he has input on it), this will be a great movie!


----------



## tip001 (Jul 10, 2009)

I can't wait for the movie to come out, though I haven't heard any recent news about the movie.  I've heard the same as 82nd, that Luttrell is the one who picked the producer to make his book a movie.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 12, 2009)

I cannot wait. I hope hollywood gets this right. "Gates of Fire" was mandatory reading for privates in our platoon. Awesome book, I hope the movie is just as good.


----------



## Smurf (Jul 12, 2009)

No link. Personal knowledge.


----------



## ROS (Jul 12, 2009)

angryirishkid said:


> No link. Personal knowledge.



Do tell.


----------



## Smurf (Jul 12, 2009)

ROS said:


> Do tell.



Marcus is a friend of my dad's. Marcus doesn't want this to be mad into into a movie. I'm not exactly sure why (I can only speculate). Maybe he feels it won't do them justice. Most likely is that he feels the studio will profit off of the men. I'm just contributing what I know.


----------



## Smurf (Jul 12, 2009)

7point62 said:


> That's bullshit. The man earned SEAL, he fought and nearly died for his country, saw his bros die for their country and you think he'd say he'd leave it over a fuckin movie? If the movie's done right it will honor his fallen bros, give them the recognition he and they--and in fact all warfighters--deserve from a country that's been focused on a dead drug-addled accused pedophile.



I'm not disagreeing with you. And he wouldn't be leaving forever- he'd travel. I'm sorry- I made it sound like he was permanently leaving. He's a great man. And couldn't agree more with you- I've yet to see the out pouring of support for one of our fallen Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen, or Marines funerals. It's sick.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2009)

AIK,

I don't know you or your family or the situation, so I'm not trying to be a dick or step on your toes or anything. You may be 100% accurate or 100% wrong or somewhere in the middle.... however some advice for you to do with as you see fit, something that may apply to more than just this thread or even this forum:

Be careful when speaking for another person, especially one with the visibility that Mr. Luttrell has. It is easy to misconstrue their words and intent unless you know them very, very well and that can be compounded in a place like this where more than one or two people will hear/ read what you have to say. Right or wrong you can put yourself and them in a bind when you do so.


----------



## Smurf (Jul 12, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> AIK,
> 
> I don't know you or your family or the situation, so I'm not trying to be a dick or step on your toes or anything. You may be 100% accurate or 100% wrong or somewhere in the middle.... however some advice for you to do with as you see fit, something that may apply to more than just this thread or even this forum:
> 
> Be careful when speaking for another person, especially one with the visibility that Mr. Luttrell has. It is easy to misconstrue their words and intent unless you know them very, very well and that can be compounded in a place like this where more than one or two people will hear/ read what you have to say. Right or wrong you can put yourself and them in a bind when you do so.



Roger that, wasn't meaning to speak for him. Just giving another point of view on the situation.


----------



## dknob (Sep 16, 2009)

I think its Peter Berg, he did the Kingdom. I dont think he will fail.

I prefer Ridley or Tony Scott


----------



## dknob (Sep 16, 2009)

angryirishkid said:


> Marcus is a friend of my dad's. Marcus doesn't want this to be mad into into a movie. I'm not exactly sure why (I can only speculate). Maybe he feels it won't do them justice. Most likely is that he feels the studio will profit off of the men. I'm just contributing what I know.



Im confident that a huge chunk of the profits will go straight to the SOWF.
I respectfully request a picture of your dad with Marcus, lol.


----------



## dknob (Sep 16, 2009)

personally I am very excited for this movie as well as Killing Pablo. The American public needs to know what happened to these brave men. Unfortunetly without this movie, they will never know. 
They also need to create a movie about Takur Ghar, and not that shit wannabee movie Lions for Lambs.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 17, 2009)

dknob said:


> personally I am very excited for this movie as well as Killing Pablo. The American public needs to know what happened to these brave men. Unfortunetly without this movie, they will never know.
> They also need to create a movie about Takur Ghar, and not that shit wannabee movie Lions for Lambs.



Amen on all accounts...  There are plenty of detailed accounts to do a movie about Roberts' Ridge.


----------



## Smurf (Sep 17, 2009)

*Foot in my mouth...*



dknob said:


> Im confident that a huge chunk of the profits will go straight to the SOWF.
> I respectfully request a picture of your dad with Marcus, lol.



I'm pretty sure my dad would beat my ass. :) I spoke out of context and should have just lurked around.


----------



## QC (Sep 18, 2009)

In the main, books don't transfer to movies too well due to a variety of reasons, time, length of movie etc. I can't second guess Mr. Luttrell but that may have something to do with it. The exception that I can recal is Slaughterhouse 5, which Vonnegut was pleased about as a great adaptation. But they are rare.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder if AIK has updates regarding Mr. Luttrell's stand on the movie. A friend and I got to talking about the this and I thought I'd look around for updates... I found one:
------


*Peter Berg Puts Lone Survivor on Hold to Sink My Battleship *

For a while there, Peter Berg had his eye on adapting the book “Lone Survivor”, based on the true story of former Navy SEALs Marcus Luttrell. But it now appears as if “Lone Survivor” will have to wait for a bit, at least until Berg finishes up “Battleship”, based on the boardgame of the same name for Universal. Recently, Universal flew some bloggers over to talk to Berg about the upcoming sci-fi actioner “Battleship”. (Yes, I said sci-fi actioner, because the movie is apparently going to be an alien invasion film — read more here.) During the trip, the topic of “Lone Survivor” came up, and Berg sounded very enthusiastic about making it his next movie post-”Battleship”.



> ‘Lone Survivor’ is what I want to do next. If you haven’t read that book it’s an incredible story and a really dynamic one, in the vein of like a ‘Black Hawk Down’. It’s a true story about seventeen SEALS that were killed in one gunfight in Afghanistan. It’s a great story. One survived.



Then one of the guys on the plane, who apparently doesn’t think too highly of “Lone Survivor”, asked this question:



> Does knowing that you’re doing that give you the freedom to do something as fantastical as ‘Battleship’? Like you’re having dessert first and will finish with broccoli?



Berg was probably taken aback a bit by that question, but his response is great nevertheless:



> Well, I wouldn’t call it broccoli but your point is well taken. The reality is that I’m thrilled to do ‘Battleship’ but the industry that we all work and live in is fed off of these films and I’m excited to make a film like ‘Battleship’ because a film like this, if you make it right and it works and it hits globally we’re all free. Movies like ‘Lone Survivor’ get funded and financed off of movies like ‘Transformers’, ‘Star Trek’, ‘Iron Man’, ‘Spider-Man’, ‘Battleship’ hopefully. Knock wood.



What he’s trying to say is, “Lone Survivor” is a “War on Terror”-themed movie, and those haven’t exactly done gangbuster business, so Hollywood is loathe to do it. As a result, Berg will give them a big-time sci-fi Summer event film, and in return they’ll foot the bill for “Lone Survivor”. It’s what everyone does in Hollywood — you make one for them, and you make one for you.

Hell, the guy even bit the bullet and met with some smelly bloggers just to please Universal, after all. He must really want to do “Lone Survivor”.

You can read more of the interview over at Latino Review.


Source...


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  I hope they honor they fallen.  If that is done, the movie is a success IMO.


----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 9, 2010)

> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/film/news/e3i35dfa8e5f7b68d26d9ad79142c18cfad
> 
> "Although the book triggered a bidding frenzy, the buildup for the project was slow. Luttrell worked on the book in 2006 while recovering from his injuries, then did a six-month stint in Iraq. It was not published by Little Brown until June, after the author had left the military.
> 
> ...



Justin Timberlake is listed as an Actor for the film, I'm speculating that he will portray Matt Axelson (they look quite similar) or possibly Murphy. 








Michael P Murphy


 Axelson

_"Marcus is absolutely committed to ensuring that the movie accurately depicts the events that occurred during Operation Redwing. He personally has reviewed and made corrections to the screenplay, and plans to be on set during filming. He plans to have control over all aspects of the movie to ensure that his brothers-in-arms are portrayed as heroically as they were in life.

The current projection is that the movie will start filming in late Fall 2010 or early 2011. There have been many actors who have been considered, but no final selections have been made.

One question asked whether he was planning to make a movie about his life, and yes, Lone Survivor will depict that portion of Marcus' life that has already been articulated in the book. Marcus doesn't currently have plans for a 2nd book, or for the movie to introduce new information about his life."_


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update D_A


----------



## Ravage (May 20, 2010)

hope not, Timberlake is an ass.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's the latest update I can find on Google. Sorry, didn't want to make a new thread...



> When Peter Berg agreed in September 2009 to adapt the board game Battleship for Universal, he struck a deal with the studio: if he made their giant blockbuster based on a board game, they'd let him make the movie he _really_ wanted to make, about a Navy SEAL team ambushed by the Taliban in Afghanistan. It's the kind of "one for you, one for me" deal that landed Christopher Nolan his huge _Inception_ budget or allowed Zack Snyder to run wild on _Sucker Punch_, a studio's way of keeping a director happy by greenlighting projects that might not be that successful. But now that a team of Navy SEALs have in fact killed Osama bin Laden, Berg's project is looking a whole lot more commercial, and the studio is moving forward with the project that Berg thought might not actually happen.
> 
> In a relatively extensive interview with Deadline, Berg acknowledged that "Bin Laden's death has cleared the way for this," the movie called _Lone Survivor_ and based on the book by Marcus Luttrell. Luttrell was one of four SEAL team members captured by the Taliban on a mission to kill a terrorist leader; as Berg explained to Deadline, "The mission was similar to the assassination mission that got bin Laden, but things got complicated when they ran into three kids and an old man," he said. "Under the rules of engagement, they could have killed them, but they decided to let them go and take their chances, even though they knew these people would likely talk."
> 
> ...


----------



## CDG (Jan 5, 2012)

Good to see the director knows the story.  "_Luttrell was one of four SEAL team members captured by the Taliban on a mission to kill a terrorist leader"; as Berg explained to Deadline_

Or, in the real life version that Luttrell wrote about in his book, he was the only one captured and the other three were killed.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 5, 2012)

A lot of Navy commercials will be coming out I see: Luttrells book movie, UBL raid movie, and Act of Valor.
Yay for the big PR machine :)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1091191/

Apparently its due to come out in 2013, with Walberg as Luttrell and some Canadian guy as Lt. Murphy....
And I just know that Murphys death sceene will be in slow-mo with tear-jerking music....yup....Hollywood.


----------



## dknob (Apr 19, 2012)

and 200 Taliban running around the screen.

sigh


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 19, 2012)

Walberg? Really? Hey I liked him in shooter and the other guys sure, but his attitude and rep as of late of "I'd have taken all the terrorists out on the plane" really has me losing respect for him lately. I dunno if I'm all that comphy with him playing the lead in this. Still, if I did have a say in crap like this I'd be in hollywood with a shit ton of money enjoying life not working my ass off at college


----------



## Boon (Apr 19, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Walberg? Really? Hey I liked him in shooter and the other guys sure, but his attitude and rep as of late of "I'd have taken all the terrorists out on the plane" really has me losing respect for him lately. I dunno if I'm all that comphy with him playing the lead in this. Still, if I did have a say in crap like this I'd be in hollywood with a shit ton of money enjoying life not working my ass off at college


 
Maybe Charlie Sheen declined


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 19, 2012)

Mr. Luttrell is 6 foot 5.... Marky Mark is like 5'6" or something. And if he can't hide that Boston accent... Yeah I'm worried this movie might suck.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 19, 2012)

I thought Ryan Reynolds would have been a better fit for Luttrell- they do look a lot alike.


----------



## TH15 (Apr 19, 2012)

DasBoot said:


> Mr. Luttrell is 6 foot 5.... Marky Mark is like 5'6" or something. And if he can't hide that Boston accent... Yeah I'm worried this movie might suck.


I'm thinking maybe the website is wrong. It would make more since for Marky Mark to play Murphy- as Walberg has the city accent. This is the same website that had this movie coming out like 3 years ago so...


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 19, 2012)

TH15 said:


> I'm thinking maybe the website is wrong. It would make more since for Marky Mark to play Murphy- as Walberg has the city accent. This is the same website that had this movie coming out like 3 years ago so...


I've seen it on other sites too. I'll try and find a link when im on my computer


----------



## dknob (Apr 19, 2012)

the official lone survivor site has the best info


----------



## Ravage (Apr 19, 2012)

If it follows the book to the letter, then it's gonna be be more 'America Fuck Yeah' movie than anything Hollywood has ever made.
But then again, I'm on the outside looking in.
Oh well, as long as it's got Night Stalkers I'm sold


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 19, 2012)

Boon said:


> Maybe Charlie Sheen declined


 
You'd think they'd go for a real deal...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll see it regardless. Have a buddy down in Houston who actually met Marcus Luttrell said he was a really laid back, humble guy who was appreciative to others.


----------



## Loki (May 19, 2012)

An associate of mine is the brother of one of the slain warriors. He told me that his family among the others has been advised and brought into the loop.  According to him there has been controversy but everyone is confident and they trust it will be well done very respectfully and accurately.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

IMTT said:


> An associate of mine is the brother of one of the slain warriors. He told me that his family among the others has been advised and brought into the loop. According to him there has been controversy but everyone is confident and they trust it will be well done very respectfully and accurately.


 
you do a movie with that high a number of emotions running in it and people are bound to have a few issues prop up.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 19, 2012)

UPDATE






*Wahlberg filming new movie in Santa Fe*

*SANTA FE, N.M.* — A Hollywood A-lister is back in New Mexico to film his second major movie in the past few months.

Mark Wahlberg and the rest of the crew were spotted shooting at some pretty high altitudes recently. They're filming a movie called "Lone Survivor." It's based on a book about Navy SEALs.
Some of the scenes set in Afghanistan are being shot on top of Santa Fe Ski Mountain. Actors had to use ATVs or ski lifts to get up there.

The state's film office said the movie is employing about 200 New Mexico crew members and actors. Some crew members told Action 7 News that Wahlberg's a really nice guy and even cooked them burgers for dinner one night.

The production of "Lone Survivor" has faced a major hurdle. The Santa Fe County Sheriff's Office said someone stole thousands of dollars worth of propane and copper wiring that are used for special effects.

See video here...

---------------------

*Lone Survivor Movie Cast Updates*
14 November 2012

Lone Survivor, which is currently filming at Kirtland Air Force Base, near Albuquerque, N.M,  has amassed a very impressive cast from the starring roles down to the supporting roles.

Recent additions to the cast include Scott Elrod who will be portraying Navy SEAL Peter Musselman, Rich Ting who will be playing Navy SEAL James Suh and Dan Bilzerian whose role is yet to be confirmed.  However, considering the remarkable likeness, it’s very likely that Bilzerian will be portraying Master Chief Dan Healy.

Lone Survivor promises to be a blockbuster film. Stay tuned for more updates…


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 19, 2012)

Ting is too effeminate to be a SEAL.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 19, 2012)

Agreed. Might be an earlier pic of him. The dude has been around Hollywood, though. An athlete who knows how to fight:



> Rich Ting was born in Los Angeles, California. As a five-sport athlete growing up (including football, basketball, baseball, track and field, and martial arts), he was able to fulfill his childhood dream of playing collegiate football at Yale University, winning an Ivy-League Championship and graduating with a B.A. It was at Yale that Ting began to explore and develop himself creatively as an artist in the theatrical world.
> 
> Following graduation, Ting decided to continue his pursuit of academics and attend law school and business school graduating with a dual J.D./M.B.A. degree. It was after graduate school that he decided to switch career paths and venture into the entertainment world.
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 19, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Agreed. Might be an earlier pic of him. The dude has been around Hollywood, though. An athlete who knows how to fight:


Hope you are correct.


----------



## Loki (Nov 20, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> you do a movie with that high a number of emotions running in it and people are bound to have a few issues prop up.


Yea and if you're the family of the slain and Hollywierd, the media or Politics is involved at all. None of these bottom-feeder pukes are trustworthy in my opinion. But that's just me... Kind of like when Obama said the deaths in Benghazi weren't "optimal" the night after the second debate on a late night comedy show appearance.


----------



## AWP (Nov 21, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Ting is too effeminate to be a SEAL.


 
But in Hollywood, "Asian" is close enough.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Nov 25, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> But in Hollywood, "Asian" is close enough.


 
LOL! In hollywood Asian seems to fall into a few catagories. Male asian actors: kung fu badass, triad evil guy, street racer. Female asian actors: sex symbol, kung fu badass, sex symbol kung fu badass. Not being racist, just pointing out the trends hollywood seems to foll. Don't believe me? Go watch The Man With the Iron Fists and tell me I'm wrong


----------



## parallel (Nov 25, 2012)

> If they don't have Luttrell as the technical advisor, it'll be shit. After all, he's the only one that was there and can talk about it.


Marcus has been posting for quite some time now when he's on location and was posting while the actors were training up to be able to move and handle weapons credibly. From those post he seems reasonable happy with the production.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Nov 26, 2012)

parallel said:


> Marcus has been posting for quite some time now when he's on location and was posting while the actors were training up to be able to move and handle weapons credibly. From those post he seems reasonable happy with the production.


 
Well that's good news, if Marcus seems happy and advising I feel better in regards to the movie. Wanna make it a good one get Michael Mann involved, all his movies have the best gun work I've ever seen in movies, the actors look and move exactly like they should be as far as handling weapons.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 27, 2012)

Some stils from the set:
















Werent the helos supposed to be from the 160th? ....





Hoot was a SEAL?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 28, 2012)

A few more....




















> In June Luttrell is quoted as saying, “I want to make sure that the movie is true to the book. Most people get their information from movies and TV and don’t read so I want to make sure this movie is as realistic as possible.” – Luttrell to Blackfive.net


 
source


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Werent the helos supposed to be from the 160th? ....


 
Those are conventional F models, the paint isn't the same color as the D models (Big Windy out of Germany) in country at that time.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, they look the part. So I guess thats a good thing.


----------



## dknob (Nov 28, 2012)

whoa they all look fn legit.

Eric Bana is playing SOF yet again, nice. What character is he portraying?

Mark Wahlberg looks bad ass haha


----------



## dknob (Nov 28, 2012)

looks like he is playing Erik Kristensen.
I'm very impressed with these stills so far.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Nov 28, 2012)

dknob said:


> looks like he is playing Erik Kristensen.
> I'm very impressed with these stills so far.


 
agreed, always liked Bana in a military role, and Marky Mark is looking the part, let's hope he does the acting justice and portrays Marcus well


----------



## dknob (Nov 28, 2012)

Bana has lots of military training from BHD prep to training for his role as Mossad in Munich.

He's a stud. I like him.


----------



## Sendero (Nov 28, 2012)

dknob said:


> Bana has lots of military training from BHD prep to training for his role as Mossad in Munich.
> 
> He's a stud. I like him.


 
He has a documentary called "Love The Beast" about a car he and his buddies fix up to race.  It's a good flick and he definitely came across as a regular dude, that would be cool to hang out with.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Nov 28, 2012)

That TOC looks pretty legit. Interesting set of actors.


----------



## dknob (Nov 28, 2012)

they look more like scraggly SF  bums than SEALs ;)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 29, 2012)

dknob said:


> they look more like scraggly SF bums than SEALs ;)


Nailed it.

They need more HAIR GEL!!


----------



## goon175 (Nov 29, 2012)

Also, I didn't see any moustaches...


----------



## dknob (Nov 29, 2012)

mustaches is garrison SEAL wear duh


----------



## Brian1/75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Mustaches in general are old school. I haven't seen anybody rocking those except Ole' Big Sarge in 3rd ID.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 29, 2012)

There's a distinct lack of popped collars in those pics.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 29, 2012)

I felt like a few of the other cast members resembled Marcus better than Wahlberg did.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Mustaches in general are old school. I haven't seen anybody rocking those except Ole' Big Sarge in 3rd ID.


 
Well in 2007 the SEAL platoon that was with us had atleast half their plt with the moustache. Also, there is a distinct difference between the SEAL moustache and the Big Sarge' moustache. The SEAL upper lip adornment is full and robust, the type of decoration that a man of the old west might wear. It says "I'm all business, but feel free strike up a conversation with me over a fine cigar and appropriately aged scotch". The SEAL can often times accompany his moustache with a fine tan and well styled hair. Now, Big Sarge is a bit more conservative with his moustache, shaping it in a way that would make a French waiter proud. This is generally accompanied by a high and tight and a bit of a bulge in the midsection - but what he lacks in style he makes up with vocal ability every morning as he ceremoniously sings the Dog Faced Soldier song.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Huh, no shit. In '08, I'm guessing same location, but different platoon they put themselves on relaxed grooming standards. Long hair, beards, etc.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 29, 2012)

Were talking regular SEAL teams and not DEVGRU, right?


----------



## Brian1/75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmm yeah, DEVGRU always rocked the King Leonidas look but I never saw the other teams do it. Not that I am suprised by any means, just never saw it for myself.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ha, I just started thinking about what would happen if one of our guys on relaxed decided to go for a mustache instead of a beard.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> Ha, I just started thinking about what would happen if one of our guys on relaxed decided to go for a mustache instead of a beard.


 
I was attached in support of the Regiment in Afghanistan, a couple of the guys (in RRD?) couldn't grow beards so they had goatees.  Until the Sergeant Major saw it.  "Beards or clean-shaven."


----------



## Lycurgus (Nov 30, 2012)

Depends on the location/mission, but yes normal SEAL Team members can be allowed relaxed grooming standards on certain deployments.  It's more awesome when they allow you to grow it out before you even leave!!  Guys were getting their ID cards re-done with full beards...lol


----------



## goon175 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Guys were getting their ID cards re-done with full beards


 
Even if I didn't need a new ID card, I would get a new one just for that reason.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Nov 30, 2012)

no trip to a war zone is complete without growing at minimum the deployment stache and at most the mountain man beard :)


----------



## Brian1/75 (Dec 1, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I was attached in support of the Regiment in Afghanistan, a couple of the guys (in RRD?) couldn't grow beards so they had goatees. Until the Sergeant Major saw it. "Beards or clean-shaven."


Probably Battalion personnel and not RRC.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2012)

Roger, that makes more sense.


----------



## Swill (Dec 5, 2012)

Eric Bana is the new Michael Biehn. I am ok with this.


----------



## dknob (Dec 5, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> Probably Battalion personnel and not RRC.


 You'd  be surprised. 2007 RRC/RRD had some retardo rules placed on them by RSM. "Clean cut while in garrson, no exceptions"


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 5, 2012)

How does a hobbit portray a man from Gondor?  Marky Mark is shorter than I, and having stood next to Marcus when he spoke at VMI a few years back...best speaker they ever got!!!


----------



## dknob (Dec 5, 2012)

Who cares how tall he is or how short Mark is.

Accomplishments, attitude, demeanor, tactical proficiency, etc is what the film producers should be aiming for Wahlberg to portray accurately.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Dec 5, 2012)

dknob said:


> You'd be surprised. 2007 RRC/RRD had some retardo rules placed on them by RSM. "Clean cut while in garrson, no exceptions"


Was that Pallister at the time?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 6, 2012)

Dude from Hunger Games joins the cast...









source


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Dude from Hunger Games joins the cast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Douche in the middle picture has his finger n the trigger.


----------



## digrar (Dec 6, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Douche in the middle picture has his finger n the trigger.


 
Doing his Bana/Hoot impersonation, 'This is my safety, sir. [_Holds up his index finger and bends motions as if squeezing a trigger and then walks off_]'


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 6, 2012)

Guy in the aviators comes off as an ass clown...and that's just in 2 pictures.


----------



## AWP (Dec 6, 2012)

It isn't every day that I can hate someone based on two still photos.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 7, 2012)

All I can think when I look at the guy in the aviators is a college student (the majority, unlike me and other veterans) is "Dude check it out, I'm like totally holding a gun and shit...." which makes me wish that if God existed, he should send a sniper ASAP.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Dec 7, 2012)

I looked him up. He's 20. He's probably pretty stoked to be standing beside Eric Bana playing a Navy SEAL and making, I assume, a bunch of money.


----------



## Doorkicker03 (Dec 8, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> ...playing a Navy SEAL.


 
seems to be the trend for kids that age these days


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 8, 2012)

Doorkicker03 said:


> seems to be the trend for kids that age these days


 
Better trend than wanting to be Justin Bieber's, gangsta rappers, wall street brokers, or politicians


----------



## Chris16 (Jul 31, 2013)

Lone Survivor trailer 




http://news.moviefone.com/2013/07/3...video?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000006&ts=1375300668


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2013)

Just came out a few hours ago. It looks like it has potential. At least Wahlberg seems to have covered up the Boston accent at least. I will be seeing it. 

***mod edit***

Threads merged and your video was deleted as it was already here.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 31, 2013)

I suspect that there will be some 'hating' involved. Why not since the "SEAL" thingy is kinda saturating the media nowwa days.
Still it it makes the famillies of the fallen happy, I'm happy.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks pretty good with actors like Mark Wahlberg and Eric Bana ill definitely check it out.


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 31, 2013)

It's gonna hit US theaters in December. That means it's gonna be out here in early 2014.

That's a looooong time.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 31, 2013)

This looks good.....


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2013)

Still deciding if I am going to see it.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 31, 2013)

20 Marines killed prior to Operation Red Wings?  Wildly incorrect.  I can see that this movie isn't going to trouble itself to be even remotely accurate.  I'm not going to see it.  This is a story that needs to be told but you taint the truth when you try to sell a story as entertainment.  What happened is "entertaining" enough, there is no need to church it up and create fiction.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 31, 2013)

I've got fucking good vibrations stuck in my head now.  Stupid Mark Wahlberg...


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 1, 2013)

Wanna like it and hope the movie does them right but, based on the trailer, I'm not feelin' it.

P.S. Marky Mark has embarrassingly weak facial hair.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope the Russian dude setting up the cam for me to "borrow" this, holds the fucker still and makes sure to yell down in front.  Otherwise, I'm not paying to not see the complete true story.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody notice Luttrell in the trailer?


----------



## dknob (Aug 1, 2013)

Hmm idk..


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 1, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Still deciding if I am going to see it.


 
Same same.  I know it's hollyweird but some stories should not be told with "artistic license".  This would be one of those stories.


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is the full poem that was recited in the beginning of the trailer.







*Been Around the World Twice*

UDT/SEAL Poem

I’am a lover, a fighter

An American naval UDT SEAL diver.

That’s a rootin tootin shootin paratroopin

SCUBA diving demolition double cap crippin’

Frogman – last of the bare-knuckle fighters

No muff too tough, No Sky too high.

I diver for five

Tuck suck fuck nibble ‘n chew

Dine and interwine, masturbate

Ejaculate and copulate

I Drive Big trucks 2by’s, 4by’s , 6by’s

and those big mother fuckers that go Shhh Shhh

and bend in the middle.

Been around the world twice

Talked to everyone once, seen two

Whitle whales fuck

Been to two Pygmy picking picnics,

And met a man in Nantucket with a marble head and a wooden cock . . .

and ladies, if ya don’t like my face . . . you can sit on it ! ! !



Published by:  Sofrep(dot)com @ http://sofrep.com/24127/marcus-luttrells-lone-survivor-movie-trailer/#ixzz2ak90smUE


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like _*Dan Bilzerian, *_was a BUD/S dropout and paid 1 million dollars to be in the movie. 

http://sofrep.com/26268/dan-bilzerian-seal-dropout-wannabe-actor-lone-survivor/


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 29, 2013)

With Berg as the director it's hard to think they needed extra money since this would be a blockbuster.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 29, 2013)

The guy quits BUD/S training and then tells his dad he won't stop gambling coz "no one likes a quitter". Nice.

And why couldn't they just give him his 8 minutes of fame?  He coulda used all his 80 words while in a scene cooking barbecues or something similar.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 30, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> Here is the full poem that was recited in the beginning of the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classy.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 30, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> With Berg as the director it's hard to think they needed extra money since this would be a blockbuster.



Like Battleship!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 30, 2013)

How'd this quitter get a million bucks?


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 30, 2013)

SOWT said:


> How'd this quitter get a million bucks?


Pro poker I think.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 30, 2013)

Articles about this dude is all over the internet. He has twitter and instagram you guys can check out. He is rich but all his money came from his father, Paul.

Last July 14 he lost $3.1 million playing poker and about a week ago he lost another $2.5 million.  Damn.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 30, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Articles about this dude is all over the internet. He has twitter and instagram you guys can check out. He is rich but all his money came from his father, Paul.
> 
> Last July 14 he lost $3.1 million playing poker and about a week ago he lost another $2.5 million.  Damn.


He quit BUDs and is an official loser elsewhere, makes sense.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's the kicker: He bragged about using PEDs while trying to get into MMA and had 3 heart attacks to show for it. LOL!  This is just pure entertainment.

He's also challenging former SEAL Chris Hagerman to a fight. I'd love to see that go down.


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 30, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Here's the kicker: He bragged about using PEDs while trying to get into MMA and had 3 heart attacks to show for it. LOL!  This is just pure entertainment.
> 
> He's also challenging former SEAL Chris Hagerman to a fight. I'd love to see that go down.


 

I would put money down to see that fight.  Unfortunately he would probably suffer from his fourth heart attack before stepping into the ring.


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 30, 2013)

Also, Adam who is Dans sibling was put on the blacklist for the Army Special Forces JFK Special Warfare Center, and ended up revoking his U.S. citizenship to buy citizenship from St. Kitts.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 30, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> Also, Adam who is Dans sibling was put on the blacklist for the Army Special Forces JFK Special Warfare Center, and ended up revoking his U.S. citizenship to buy citizenship from St. Kitts.


And their dad spent time in prison for "questionable " business practices. A family of winners, they are not.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 31, 2013)

Whatashitshow....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, he lays out his "twice at Hell Week" BUD/S experience here...

Wonder what @Lycurgus and our other SEAL members here have to say about this?


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Aug 31, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Here's the kicker: He bragged about *using PEDs while trying to get into MMA and had **3 heart attacks** to show for it*. LOL!  This is just pure entertainment.
> 
> He's also challenging former SEAL Chris Hagerman to a fight. I'd love to see that go down.


 
There is practically ZERO evidence that PED's (I'm thinking steroids here) lead to heart attacks. It was his wild binge on coke, Viagra and lack of sleep that caused this.

Now of course PEDs is a broad category, think caffeine, steroids, HGH, EPO ect ect.   We can discuss this further in the Nutrition and Fitness section.

I still think the guy is a bit of a douche.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 23, 2013)

Thought I'd share the video, insight from Mr. Luttrell on the making of the movie.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2013)

...sigh...

Knowing how this story ends, I don't know that I will be able to bring myself to see this movie. Even if it is a "great" movie, I don't know that I want to watch these men suffer and die on the mountain.

I've read the books, but a Hollywood version, I just don't know.  I guess I'll wait to see what other SEAL's and SOF folks think about the movie after they have seen it.  My hope is for a relitively factual, obviously emotional, but good story; my expectation is something entirely different.  just sayin'.


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm personally associated with one of the families of a warrior who died on that mountain.  I have many mixed emotions about these type of films and the indulgence of the naive pop corn civilian population into this culture.  I also served in Afghanistan and have spent time with the teams prior to this war and 2001.  I'm not a team guy just a dude. I still have many friends who are team guys.  Many in my family have served and my nephew was recently wounded. Both his team mates were killed in A-stan last December.  I don't have criticism and I certainly don't have praise, just kind of a blank.


----------



## zerk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Another trailer was just released


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 11, 2013)

If they do it al-la BHD, i.e. no politics, then I may see it.


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2013)

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep. I will see this.

F.M.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am looking forward to this movie.  I saw a facebook comment  post on a review of the movie from Murphy's Dad and he approved of it and that's all I needed to convince me to see it.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 13, 2013)

Props to Wahlberg for not Tom Cruis-ing.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/11/13/mark-wahlberg-lone-survivor-premiere/



> Festival Director Jacqueline Lyanga, turned to Wahlberg to ask about his rigorous training and the rough shoot. Wahlberg looked visibly pained by the question and started on what would become an almost five-minute monologue. “For actors to sit there and talk about ‘oh I went to SEAL training’? I don’t give a f-ck what you did. You don’t do what these guys did. For somebody to sit there and say my job was as difficult as being in the military? How f-cking dare you, while you sit in a makeup chair for two hours,” Wahlberg said.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 13, 2013)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> Props to Wahlberg for not Tom Cruis-ing.
> 
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/11/13/mark-wahlberg-lone-survivor-premiere/


To be fair to Tom Cruise, that quote about Afghanistan was misattributed http://www.tmz.com/2013/11/11/tom-cruise-war-comparison-acting-deposition-afghanistan-video/

Big props to Marky Mark


----------



## pardus (Nov 13, 2013)

Props indeed to Wahlberg.



> Mark Wahlberg has never been one to shy away from the truth.
> Even so, at the premiere of _Lone Survivor_ at the AFI Fest Tuesday night in Los Angeles, the veteran actor and producer shocked the audience with his candor about his role in _Lone Survivor_, an adaptation of Petty Officer Marcus Luttrell’s account of his Navy SEALS mission in Afghanistan in July of 2005, which director Peter Berg recreates with harrowing, explicit, and relentless precision.
> 
> When Wahlberg took the stage with Berg and Petty Officer Luttrell after the credits rolled for a brief Q&A, he looked distraught and distracted. After Luttrell explained how he and Berg teamed up for the film, the moderator, Festival Director Jacqueline Lyanga, turned to Wahlberg to ask about his rigorous training and the rough shoot. Wahlberg looked visibly pained by the question and started on what would become an almost five-minute monologue. “For actors to sit there and talk about ‘oh I went to SEAL training’? I don’t give a f-ck what you did. You don’t do what these guys did. For somebody to sit there and say my job was as difficult as being in the military? How f-cking dare you, while you sit in a makeup chair for two hours,” Wahlberg said.
> ...


----------



## digrar (Nov 14, 2013)

It's not like he hasn't had his moments of being a douche nozzle.

'If I was on that plane with my kids, it wouldn't have went down like it did. There would have been a lot of blood in that first class cabin and then me saying "OK, we're going to land somewhere safely, don't worry".'


----------



## Ravage (Nov 14, 2013)

First reviews are out:



> Berg shoots their every wound - and they suffer dozens, because while it takes one or two bullets to kill an Afghani it takes ten just to slow an American down - with a loving attention that calls to mind Mel Gibson's The Passion of the Christ.





> Berg sets up the cathartic moments we're used to in movies like this, but then he pulls out the rug, reminding us that the cavalry doesn't always miraculously show up in time to save the day.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ravage said:


> First reviews are out:



I'm wondering if that means there is a bunch of overly dramatic slow motion shots….


----------



## Ravage (Nov 14, 2013)

Judging from the book, you're probably right.


----------



## pardus (Nov 14, 2013)

Is there a more worthless profession than a movie reviewer?


----------



## goon175 (Nov 14, 2013)

pardus said:


> Is there a more worthless profession than a movie reviewer?



teen celebrity


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2013)

pardus said:


> Is there a more worthless profession than a movie reviewer?


 
US Army Courtesy Patrol


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 14, 2013)

goon175 said:


> teen celebrity


Political pundit


----------



## policemedic (Nov 14, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Yep. I will see this.
> 
> F.M.



They could project it on your bald dome.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> US Army Courtesy Patrol


That needs both a like and an agree.
Reed


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 14, 2013)

pardus said:


> Is there a more worthless profession than a movie reviewer?


 
admin on shadowspear


----------



## Muppet (Nov 15, 2013)

policemedic said:


> They could project it on your bald dome.


 
If I wanted you're opinion, I would give it to you bastard! Make fucking sure you call me today regarding what we talked about. Be safe dick. :)

F.M.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anybody seen the movie?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2013)

Just saw this trailer for the first time today.  With interview of the parents...I will watch this, but man will it be tough...something that gets to me everything I see the trailers is the scene where the guys are getting into the choppers and heading out for a rescue.  In a movie, they're supposed to make it "just in time".  They are not supposed to be blown out of the sky.  Damn.


----------



## enceladus (Dec 26, 2013)

HBO is now showing a short 30-minute documentary, "Will of the Warrior," that gives a cool look at how former SEALs helped collaborate in the making of the movie, along with interviews with the parents of the fallen SEALs.


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 30, 2013)

The movie was fantastic.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 30, 2013)

Polynikes said:


> The movie was fantastic.



Okay, I'll bite.  First, I'm curious how you got the viewing since it has not been relased yet.

What about it was "fantastic?".  Channel your inner Ebert a bit and expand?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 30, 2013)

Hollywood Arclight dude...


----------



## policemedic (Dec 30, 2013)

Movies are sometimes released earlier on the left coast.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 30, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> Hollywood Arclight dude...


Which tells most of us nothing.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 30, 2013)

I know they had a red carpet preview that they invited a bunch of veterans to out here in Denver a few weeks ago.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 30, 2013)

When I was OCONUS, from time to time we'd get "directors releases" or whatever sent out to us before they were officially released.  Sometimes someone would get a black market version before the official release.


----------



## enceladus (Dec 30, 2013)

It's been showing in NYC for a few days now


----------



## Polynikes (Dec 30, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Okay, I'll bite.  First, I'm curious how you got the viewing since it has not been relased yet.
> 
> What about it was "fantastic?".  Channel your inner Ebert a bit and expand?



It has been playing where I'm at since Christmas.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 30, 2013)

https://www.arclightcinemas.com/movie/lone-survivor?lid=1001

I wanted to see it on Christmas, but it had one showing.  It has weird showtimes it seems, one one day and five another.


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2013)

Watching it now. Good movie, crap for details at times. They didn't even get Turbine 33's callsign right and a memorial patch for Marc Lee in 2005? Sadly, Axelson's death in the movie conflicts with Luttrell's book.

Good movie, but details and events are just plain wrong.


----------



## zerk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

The movie is available in decent quality on certain websites for those interested


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2013)

Worth seeing? Yes. Worth seeing more than once? Nope.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought the firefight scenes were done pretty good. Historical inaccuracies aside, the movie was good IMO.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Watching it now. Good movie, crap for details at times. They didn't even get Turbine 33's callsign right and a memorial patch for Marc Lee in 2005? Sadly, Axelson's death in the movie conflicts with Luttrell's book.
> 
> Good movie, but details and events are just plain wrong.


Marcus mentioned here that some of the scenes didn't really happen in real life.


----------



## AWP (Jan 2, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> Marcus mentioned here that some of the scenes didn't really happen in real life.



Which is funny because of the numerous interviews and stories where the director and others talked about "getting it right."

Here's a great one:

http://collider.com/peter-berg-marcus-luttrell-lone-survivor-interview/
3 times Berg talks about "getting it right" and if you Google that phrase there are others instances out there.

I'm thrilled that the movie was made, and it is a well-made movie (more or less, the slow-mo scenes were a bit much), but don't jerk us off with comments about getting it right or honoring the fallen. They didn't take understandable shortcuts like Blackhawk Down's composite characters, Lone Survivor fabricated whole scenes and botched basic details. There's enough controversy around the event in general and Mr. Luttrell that the movie could have at LEAST refrained from adding to it.

How do you honor anyone when you fabricate the story or alter it to suit whatever ends you have in mind? The story is ridiculously powerful on its own without Hollywood being Hollywood.

If it were just a fictitious event the movie would be amazing, but "based on a true story" is hollow because of the many things it did wrong. If anyone thinks I'm off, go compare Luttrell's book to the movie.

Go see the movie, but know that what you're watching deviates from actual events....per Luttrell's book and not some inside scoop I may have (and I have none).


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> How do you honor anyone when you fabricate the story or alter it to suit whatever ends you have in mind? The story is ridiculously powerful on its own without Hollywood being Hollywood.


 

Steel on target.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jan 2, 2014)

Saw it yesterday.  Pretty good film.


----------



## Kheenbish (Jan 2, 2014)

Just saw it and thought they did pretty well for themselves. It's always hard to make a movie out an event like that or from a book because you only have so much time in a movie to make a point before dragging on and loosing the audience. I think they got the main point across Heroes went in and paid the ultimate sacrifice and this is the basics of how it happened , if you want the details read the book.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 2, 2014)

They could have at least got Turbine33 code-name right....


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 3, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Watching it now. Good movie, crap for details at times. They didn't even get Turbine 33's callsign right and a memorial patch for Marc Lee in 2005? Sadly, Axelson's death in the movie conflicts with Luttrell's book.
> 
> Good movie, but details and events are just plain wrong.


Hmmm....now I'm even more torn about seeing this.

I was skeptical about a "Hollywood" version of the story since viewing the first trailer.  The comment that "Shah killed 20 Marines last week" was particularly problematic.   I hoped that perhaps it was taken from an early cut and the comment didn't actually make the final screen version.   But to now read they didn't get a key fact that I'd go so far as to call sacrosanct (ie. the callsign for Turbine 33) correct?  I don't know about that.

Accuracy is important to stories such as this.  The battle of Roberts Ridge is another story I've thought would be worth sharing as a movie.  But if Lone Survivor, even with it's first hand oversight, is any indication as to how it might be handled by Hollywood, then it's probably best they don't as it's not one I'd trust they would ever do justice.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 4, 2014)

The fact is, despite minor over sites in the details - there are a shit ton of people who would have never known about this story if it were not for this movie. Every veteran bitches and moans every time the media makes a big deal about celebrities, and not focusing on the important stuff i.e. the men and women who are still fighting and dying. Yet, here they are making what I would say is a very legitimate and heart felt effort to tell the story, and we are going to nit pick? I don't agree with that. 

I could understand if they turned it into some Charlie Sheen-esque movie, but it's not and they put in a solid effort. NO movie, regardless of genre or topic, get's it 100% right. I guarantee that the 'Wolf of Wall Street" didn't get all the lingo perfect or the processes perfect. But you get the gist of the story. So let's not pretend like the war movies are the only ones that don't get all the details right. 

I'm not defending movie makers or Hollywood, I love going to movies but I have general disdain for those who make them. I'm just saying lets give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2014)

^ That's a fair call out.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 4, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Accuracy is important to stories such as this.  The battle of Roberts Ridge is another story I've thought would be worth sharing as a movie.  But if Lone Survivor, even with it's first hand oversight, is any indication as to how it might be handled by Hollywood, then it's probably best they don't as it's not one I'd trust they would ever do justice.


Just saw it yesterday and having read the book as well -- and if I may, coming from a non-mil guy I think that the modifications they made to the story were suitable for the target audience they were trying to tell the story to. Personally, I had the feeling a lot of details were left out even from the book itself. 

First of all I am not disagreeing with you and Freefalling but I also thought that the director/producer/script writers certainly had to consult Mr. Luttrell on these modifications. The reasons for the modifications would have been very compelling for him to go along with them.  Just guessing here but the reasons could range from closing the "loops" in the shortened story (which could probably confuse the audience) to details that could lead to OPSEC/TTPs.  Mr. Luttrell did admit that there were things he did not know because he just simply could not remember. In the end I think that the changes they made did not take away anything from the real story that Mr. Luttrell was trying to tell.

My $0.2 to all this.  Back to my lane.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 9, 2014)

I am going to see this movie Fri, I am excited regardless. I will say however a damn good Doc is MURPH the Protector.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 9, 2014)

May see it this weekend, next week for sure.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 10, 2014)

goon175 said:


> The fact is, despite minor over sites in the details - there are a shit ton of people who would have never known about this story if it were not for this movie. Every veteran bitches and moans every time the media makes a big deal about celebrities, and not focusing on the important stuff i.e. the men and women who are still fighting and dying. Yet, here they are making what I would say is a very legitimate and heart felt effort to tell the story, and we are going to nit pick? I don't agree with that.
> 
> I could understand if they turned it into some Charlie Sheen-esque movie, but it's not and they put in a solid effort. NO movie, regardless of genre or topic, get's it 100% right. I guarantee that the 'Wolf of Wall Street" didn't get all the lingo perfect or the processes perfect. But you get the gist of the story. So let's not pretend like the war movies are the only ones that don't get all the details right.
> 
> I'm not defending movie makers or Hollywood, I love going to movies but I have general disdain for those who make them. I'm just saying lets give credit where credit is due.



http://www.dontevercallmeahero.com/2014/01/09/lone-survivor-film-fiction-calling/

I'm with you but saying that the SEALs went in because 20 Marines were killed the week prior, and 20 more would die if they didn't accomplish this mission significantly changes the story.  I don't have a problem with saying that there were 200 Taliban in the fire fight (despite that all official accounts to include Lt Murphy's MOH citation agree on 30-40) because that's poetic license to make things exciting.  The fact of the matter is that 5 Marines had been killed in Afghanistan in the entire war by that point and only one in that area of operations and he drowned in a river.  The Marines were actually very successful in the Kunar province and took very few casualties despite conducting distributed operations with small teams.  You don't have to take away from the highly successful Marine COIN story in the Kunar Province, which you can read in Ed Darack's victory point, to tell some inflated version of the Luttrell story.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got back from seeing the movie and I think they did a great job telling the story and honoring those men.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 10, 2014)

Teufel said:


> http://www.dontevercallmeahero.com/2014/01/09/lone-survivor-film-fiction-calling/
> 
> I'm with you but saying that the SEALs went in because 20 Marines were killed the week prior, and 20 more would die if they didn't accomplish this mission significantly changes the story.  I don't have a problem with saying that there were 200 Taliban in the fire fight (despite that all official accounts to include Lt Murphy's MOH citation agree on 30-40) because that's poetic license to make things exciting.  The fact of the matter is that 5 Marines had been killed in Afghanistan in the entire war by that point and only one in that area of operations and he drowned in a river.  The Marines were actually very successful in the Kunar province and took very few casualties despite conducting distributed operations with small teams.  You don't have to take away from the highly successful Marine COIN story in the Kunar Province, which you can read in Ed Darack's victory point, to tell some inflated version of the Luttrell story.



After reading that article, and seeing some of the very angry posts in a variety of Ranger FB groups, there are a lot of pretty unhappy people about this movie. I don't know, maybe I was being a bit too forgiving.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll add this too, people were applauding after the movie was over.  

As for changing the amount of Marines killed to 20, well that makes the bad guy look like a bad guy to the target audience because one Marine or five Marines dead will not resonate nearly as much as 20 with the added threat of more dead Marines each week.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2014)

goon175 said:


> After reading that article, and seeing some of the very angry posts in a variety of Ranger FB groups, there are a lot of pretty unhappy people about this movie. I don't know, maybe I was being a bit too forgiving.



Angry because of inter-service rivalry or they got the story wrong from a Regimental perspective? Just being nosy.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 10, 2014)

lindy said:


> Angry because of inter-service rivalry or they got the story wrong from a Regimental perspective? Just being nosy.



Anger from the guys who rescued Luttrell. Not so much that they weren't mentioned or anything like that, just that they saw the situation first hand and don't see any reason why so much was wrong or exaggerated. I'm going to see the movie tonight, so I can't speak first hand, but apparently the end of the movie is luttrell being rescued in the middle of a big fire fight with all this stuff going on. Meanwhile, it was two 2/75 Rangers that found him and brought him up to the high ground while they waited for the rest of the platoon to catch up. That is just one example.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 10, 2014)

I respect anyone who serves in the military no matter the branch, I am also going to see the movie tonight. The main thing I am happy about is that Hollywood 99% of the time gets things wrong, obviously there will be with this movie as well. Sadly most people can't/ won't ever understand what you men and women go through. I myself am just glad that Hollywood decided to tell the story, missing/added pieces or not. The military doesn't get near enough props so again I am excited.

I will say again though, from a documentary standing MURPH was fantastic. Nothing better than honoring a fallen soldier and I think they did a great job.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2014)

As a movie, I liked it.  In regards to it following the book…a bit off.  I hope everyone noticed the cameo.

This wasn't Syriana so people wanting ten story lines mixed into it are going to be disappointed.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Anger from the guys who rescued Luttrell. Not so much that they weren't mentioned or anything like that, just that they saw the situation first hand and don't see any reason why so much was wrong or exaggerated. I'm going to see the movie tonight, so I can't speak first hand, but apparently the end of the movie is luttrell being rescued in the middle of a big fire fight with all this stuff going on. Meanwhile, it was two 2/75 Rangers that found him and brought him up to the high ground while they waited for the rest of the platoon to catch up. That is just one example.



SPOILERS FOLLOW:







Yeah, that's how the movie portrayed it: Luttrell being tortured/ nearly killed before a kid gives him a knife so Luttrell can kill the attacker, then a HUGE firefight breaks out, Apache gun and rocket runs on the village, AC-130 lighting up everyone during the daylight, ML takes up an AK and helps repulse this attack on the village as the rescue force lands, etc.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 10, 2014)

^
Hmmmmm.  Sigh.

I'm going to go see it shortly.   Am I going to wish I hadn't?

Evidently, landing a helo on a mountainside in zero visibility along with all the other mission oriented risk didn't provide enough drama.

Keeping goon's comments in mind, I'll temper my expectations.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> SPOILERS FOLLOW:/quote]
> 
> Wait...wait...wait.  Are you saying there are NO MFF scenes at ALL????


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2014)

Has Luttrell commented on the movie and in particular the discrepancies?


----------



## goon175 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just got back from the movie… For "Lone Survivor", It is not an accurate portrayal of what ACTUALLY happened, but I knew that going in. Especially the last part of the movie… Total fiction.  That being said, it was probably one of the most accurate war movies I've seen, they did a great job of depicting that shitty terrain (theirs even a part where he eats shit and I laughed rather inappropriately…), and they were pretty good about the small details, like the raspy shallow breaths you make from wounds. I'm glad they made the movie and would recommend it, especially to non-mil friends, as it exposes people to the rigors of war, and I think it takes a way the romanticism that a lot of hollywood movies attach to combat, which is bullshit. Combat isn't some fucking fairy tale, and I think it gives a good, rude awakening to some people.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 11, 2014)

pardus said:


> Has Luttrell commented on the movie and in particular the discrepancies?



http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...e-survivor-film-out-in-theaters-this-weekend/


----------



## Worldweaver (Jan 11, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Just got back from the movie… For "Lone Survivor", It is not an accurate portrayal of what ACTUALLY happened, but I knew that going in. Especially the last part of the movie… Total fiction.  That being said, it was probably one of the most accurate war movies I've seen, they did a great job of depicting that shitty terrain (theirs even a part where he eats shit and I laughed rather inappropriately…), and they were pretty good about the small details, like the raspy shallow breaths you make from wounds. I'm glad they made the movie and would recommend it, especially to non-mil friends, as it exposes people to the rigors of war, and I think it takes a way the romanticism that a lot of hollywood movies attach to combat, which is bullshit. Combat isn't some fucking fairy tale, and I think it gives a good, rude awakening to some people.



Thanks Goon, i'll give it a try now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2014)

Because of the recent shift this thread has taken (accuracy vs. the movie version), I thought I would share this article I just read on Slate.com.  It seems to cover most of the debated topics I have seen so far.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...tion_in_the_mark_wahlberg_and_peter_berg.html


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

I went and saw Lone Survivor last night, although there are obvious changed and discrepancies as there always seems to be when "Hollywood" touches anything I thought it was well executed. The eerie part was after the movie was over, there was no clapping or even talking just the silence of people walking out. To me that said a lot as I feel people got on a very very small scope kind of what they dealt with and that is even saying a lot. I was bummed however to see a 15 yr old kid wear fatigues and a Ranger hoodie, pretending that he belonged and even though I am not military it bothered me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> <SNIP>I was bummed however to see a 15 yr old kid wear fatigues and a Ranger hoodie, pretending that he belonged and even though I am not military it bothered me.



Quite honestly, I wish there were more kids wearing Ranger hoodies and military rah-rah gear.  For all you know he lost a family member on that op.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I am all for kids and even adults looking up to those in the military. I also thought maybe he had lost someone or knew someone, I actually asked simply because there was a lot of military there to view the movie. He stated he simply thought it looked cool. But I agree that more kids should.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 11, 2014)

In regards to the clapping…someone tried to slow clap and then they started the photos and it became somber.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> In regards to the clapping…someone tried to slow clap and then they started the photos and it became somber.


I think that had a large impact on the way we walked out of the theatre as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 11, 2014)

As  movie I enjoyed it, I wasn't disappointed, but I was like: that didn't happen like that for a lot of the movie.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought Marcus Luttrell was going to jump off his chair and bitch slap Jake Tapper.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 11, 2014)

Went and saw it. I don't think a word was said in the whole place when the credits started rolling. People just got up and left. Very different movie experience.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuck 
(Just finished the book)


----------



## jonnieguns (Jan 11, 2014)

The movie was compelling and difficult to watch at times. I do think that they could have adjusted a few facts to make it sit better with those who can appreciate the details, but it was a commendable effort. The film seemed to fly by, though. I think they could have added an extra hour to the movie and I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...massive-crowds-flocking-to-see-lone-survivor/


----------



## goon175 (Jan 11, 2014)

My review of 'Lone Survivor': 

http://hitthewoodline.com/patriotica/2014/1/11/lone-survivor-the-review


----------



## pardus (Jan 11, 2014)

One thing struck me as ironic while reading @goon175 's review. That one of the most accurate to the book movies ever made of a war story was Bravo Two Zero. A story largely fabricated and still surrounded by controversy.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 11, 2014)

pardus said:


> One thing struck me as ironic while reading @goon175 's review. That one of the most accurate to the book movies ever made of a war story was Bravo Two Zero. A story largely fabricated and still surrounded by controversy.



I would venture that primarily it's not about the story itself, but more appropriately staying true to whatever the account the film is based on. There's going to be theatrical latitude taken, it's acting after all... but some things need to be more appropriately portrayed. Case in point, the amount of research and different specific events brought in on BHD that actually happened. The donkey in the middle of the firefight, and multiple other events were actual experiences from the guys on the ground. Washing out the HMMWV's of blood and gore is something recalled specifically by my platoon's weapons squad leader when I was a cherry at 3/75.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> I would venture that primarily it's not about the story itself, but more appropriately staying true to whatever the account the film is based on. There's going to be theatrical latitude taken, it's acting after all... but some things need to be more appropriately portrayed. Case in point, the amount of research and different specific events brought in on BHD that actually happened. The donkey in the middle of the firefight, and multiple other events were actual experiences from the guys on the ground. Washing out the HMMWV's of blood and gore is something recalled specifically by my platoon's weapons squad leader when I was a cherry at 3/75.



I think the acting was great, nothing came across as overly dramatic. It wasn't the small details that got wrong in this movie - they executed that aspect perfectly (or as perfect as possible). It was the story line. It was Pete Berg or whoever was in charge of giving the final ok of the storyline and script that made the deliberate errors.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 12, 2014)

Basically they said, "we don't like this version of history, so we are going to take it upon ourselves to change it"


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 12, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> I thought Marcus Luttrell was going to jump off his chair and bitch slap Jake Tapper.



He probably should have slapped the shit out of him.


----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> I would venture that primarily it's not about the story itself, but more appropriately staying true to whatever the account the film is based on. There's going to be theatrical latitude taken, it's acting after all... but some things need to be more appropriately portrayed.



And this is a big issue for me and what drives my "unease" with the movie. I've seen challenges to Luttrell's narrative and while I can be classless I am not THAT classless. Not a SEAL, not a combat vet, not involved, not something I should even question. The thing is, if you're basing it on his book use the material in his book. If new material or facts came out, then make the movie but give it a new title or SOMETHING. As presented with all of the hype and everything, the average moviegoer will think Lone Survivor the movie is what happened and that isn't the case.

The story is compelling on its own, it stands on its own, so did it need a dramatic rewrite with whole sections of the movie fabricated? I don't think it did and I think the dead deserve better.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 12, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> I thought Marcus Luttrell was going to jump off his chair and bitch slap Jake Tapper.



I think Marcus maybe over-reacted a little bit, but I can also see why he was upset. The main issue here, is that the interviewer and the interviewee speak two different languages and look at things through a completely different lens. One see's them as victims, the other see's himself and his buddies as men who were doing their job and had a bad day at work, doing a job they believed in. In situations like that, you aren't fighting for national policy or geo-political maneuvering, you are fighting to hopefully keep the guy next to you alive. So, from Marcus's view point, they did not die for no reason, they died for him and each other. Obviously, they interviewer doesn't look at it that way, and see's them more as noble victims of an act of random violence.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 12, 2014)

We just got home from seeing it.  We all thought it was very well-done.  Very respectful audience in the theater.


----------



## Kunoichii (Jan 12, 2014)

Saw it last night. I couldn't help finding the discrepancies throughout, but my other half looked as though she had been through it. She said she was so upset because, "It was real life, and those were real people." As someone who hasn't been in the military and has had a fairly sheltered life, I think the message got through. Mission accomplished Marcus.


----------



## Worldweaver (Jan 13, 2014)

Shit was tough to watch.  

That said, I would recommend it, just be sure to educate yourselves about the actual events.  Can't blame Hollywood for peoples ignorance, ultimately it's all about money for them.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jan 13, 2014)

I watched this last night (thanks to the local hajis and their pre-release "for award consideration only" copy), and I was on the verge of tears.  While yes, the end of the movie was unappealing due to the ridiculous village vs TB firefight, the movie as a whole was extremely well done.

I was pleasantly surprised to see ML play as big a role in the movie as he did, as he appeared in several scenes and even had some lines.

I do think the film undersold the efforts of Dietz and Axe, and that was a bit off-putting.  But overall, I loved this movie.  On the echelon of war movies based on true stories, I'd slide this one somewhere between Black Hawk Down and We Were Soldiers.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 14, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Obviously, they interviewer doesn't look at it that way, and see's them more as noble victims of an act of random violence.



I was at a lunch with Jake a month or two ago in Chicago.  He was pitching his book The Outpost and I can say that he comes across in speaking on subject matter as having researched a singular event in depth, and extrapolating that information on a broad spectrum, which is dangerous.  I wonder if any green room conversation gave them the same feeling and setup a more hostile environment for the interview.


----------



## JohnnyKash (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought the movie was done properly, really showed the character of Murph and the never ending fight in ALL of the SEALs on this OP.  I understand some parts of the movie having to be added to attract a wider audience, but from the book to the movie i thought they nailed about 90% of it.  I'd absolutely put this in one of the top 3 movies based on a true story. 

Great cameo's by Marcus as well.  I hope he feels "complete" after having his and his teammates story put into light.  Hope he can rest easy knowing he showed the true characters of his fallen teammates.


----------



## AWP (Jan 15, 2014)

Let's confine this thread to the movie/ story and not the texting gunplay. That can go in a different thread if you so desire.


----------



## pardus (Jan 17, 2014)

I just saw the movie, It was intense.

The fictional parts were annoying and distracting but didn't take away from the story IMO.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 17, 2014)

Couple of big name ex-PJ's in this movie as well. They are getting their due "congratulations" from the career field.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jan 22, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> Couple of big name ex-PJ's in this movie as well. They are getting their due "congratulations" from the career field.


 I think there's a pretty well-known heroic former rescue pilot in the movie too.


----------



## dknob (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm iffy with the movie - I enjoyed Act of Valor x10 more.
- lack of character development made it hard to be really emotionally impacted as a viewer outside the community.
- the ending sequence was so unnecessary that it took away from the movie.. the story is so extraordinary that it would have been completely fine to exclude the villagers vs taliban scenes.
- still good.. but didnt have an emotional impact on me that most other movies have


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2014)

More from the "get it right" dept.

http://soldiersystems.net/2014/02/05/beretta-m9-show-lone-survivor/

 At the time of Operation ‘Red Wings’ which is the subject of the hit movie ‘Lone Survivor’, SEALs were toting SIG P226s, not M9 Berettas. Hollywood prop houses have loads of different guns, including SIGs, and any recent action movie will attest to that. So how did it get there? Rumor has it that M9 manufacturer Beretta paid the movie’s producers an undisclosed sum of money (some say in the high 5 figures) to have their weapon included. In fact, Brand-in Entertainment has bragged about the Beretta’s insertion on their website. It’s just brand placement right? So much for insisting on accuracy.

http://brand-inentertainment.com/2013/08/644/


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> More from the "get it right" dept.
> 
> http://soldiersystems.net/2014/02/05/beretta-m9-show-lone-survivor/
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow.

I haven't seen it yet, still debating.


----------



## CrewGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

I overall enjoyed the movie. I think if Berg and Wahlberg weren't involved with Marcus and others advising obviously this movie would have turned out way worse. I understand the challenge of making a 2 hr movie out of a book that covered multiple days but I wish it would have been more accurate. I would have gladly sat through a 5 hr movie if they would have got the recovery accurate. I thought this movie would hit me a lil more emotionally than it did. The book did a great job of connecting you to Axe, Danny and Murph as I guess it should in my opinion so much that I remember exactly where I was and how I felt when I was reading the book when they passed. The tribute to everyone including everyone aboard Turbine 33 was nice at the end.

Never Forget
NSDQ!


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I haven't seen it yet, still debating.



See it.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I haven't seen it yet, still debating.





dmcgill said:


> See it.



Don't have high expectations if you expect the true story to be told. The battle scene is great, it's emotional, but ultimately they fucked the truth up.


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 19, 2014)

BeardedConservative said:


> The eerie part was after the movie was over, there was no clapping or even talking just the silence of people walking out. To me that said a lot as I feel people got on a very very small scope kind of what they dealt with and that is even saying a lot.



I went and saw it Christmas day in Hollywood before it was released nationally. At the end when the memorial credits started rolling there was a standing ovation. Shit was intense, and only time I have experienced that in a movie theater. Especially in Hollywood, I was surprised.


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Don't have high expectations if you expect the true story to be told. The battle scene is great, it's emotional, but ultimately they fucked the truth up.



As was said earlier, some fictional parts were added, but in the grand scheme of the film it was minimal, and the desired end state was achieved. I say job well done. Just my opinion.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> As was said earlier, some fictional parts were added, but in the grand scheme of the film it was minimal, and the desired end state was achieved. I say job well done. Just my opinion.



Yup, in your opinion, not mine.


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Yup, in your opinion, not mine.



If I may, care to elaborate? I'd say the "true story" as we know it was pretty much told. It seems as though you're suggesting the entire movie was fiction.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 19, 2014)

I just tell people to read the book. I kept trying to explain the differences but it is/was never ending. IMO it sucks that they twisted it to make it more "hollywood".


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> If I may, care to elaborate? I'd say the "true story" as we know it was pretty much told. It seems as though you're suggesting the entire movie was fiction.



No I don't, read this thread. You'd be wrong. No I am not.



Zach M said:


> I just tell people to read the book. I kept trying to explain the differences but it is/was never ending. IMO it sucks that they twisted it to make it more "hollywood".



Agreed.


----------

